# Naked palette 1, 2 or 3?!?! What's your pick?



## diaanz (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll start of by confessing that I am not really an eyeshadow fanatic. I have a few pots and one palette and that is the extent of my collection. But out of my limited collection about 60% are UD e/s and I just love them! I think the whole reason I ever got into e/s was because of UD, my first ever e'/s being smog. Here is where my troubles begin, I have put the naked palettes, all three of them in my cart and then cleared them out several times before I realised I needed to choose one 'cos lets face it, buying all three of them at a time is kinda damaging to my shallow pockets and what is making me hesitate. I am leaning towards the Naked 3 because something about those pinky mauvey shades are just calling out to me but I am not sure if they will suit me the best out of the three (I suspect naked 1 will probably be the best). I am NC45, MUFE HD 170-173. SO help me out by telling which one you like best and why?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 5, 2014)

All three are beautiful but I prefer 3 simply because I love rose colored anything. Pinky Mauve is pure love!


----------



## diaanz (Apr 5, 2014)

I am leaning towards 3 myself..


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 5, 2014)

We have the same coloring. Definitely 3. The colors are the most flattering. They are also versatile across the board.


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 6, 2014)

It's hard to pick just one. I think you can skip 2 as a lot of the colors look the same when applied.  My first choice would probably be 3 BUT 1 would be a very close 2nd choice. It all depends which you like/would wear more - bronzey colors or mauvey colors.


----------



## thebloomroom (Apr 6, 2014)

I personally like 1

  can you ladies show me some more looks with 3? I've played around with it but I need inspiration to use it more


----------



## diaanz (Apr 6, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> My first choice would probably be 3 BUT 1 would be a very close 2nd choice. It all depends which you like/would wear more - bronzey colors or mauvey colors.


  Here in lies the crux of my dilemma.. I want 3, 1 and 2 in that order but the real decision is between 3 and 1. I love bronzey colours and own quite a few of them but mauve is also something I adore but I don't have many colours from that family. I am leaning towards 3, but I wasn't sure if it would flatter my skin tone.. That being said looks like I will most likely go with 3.. It's just too tempting


----------



## RedLadi (Apr 21, 2014)

naked 3 is my favorite. I have 1 and didnt bother to get 2. Rose tones work awesome with my skin tone. NW45/ NC50


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

I absolutely love naked 1 I am thinking about purchasing naked 2 soon.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

I love the 3 Naked Palette. I love soft nude pink shades so I use the Naked 3 more often.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

I mean I love the* three Naked palettes (1, 2, 3 and Basics too btw * but I use Naked 3 more often.


----------



## thiaaax3 (May 19, 2014)

Naked 1


----------



## HellcatHoney (May 21, 2014)

I have all 3 and I tend to reach for 2 the most. Not sure why but I love 3 the most. I'm strange.


----------



## hapticmotion (May 29, 2014)

I have 1 and 3, I think I lean more to 3 because I have used quite a bit in 1 already. So maybe my thought process is I'm saving the remaining eyeshadows in Naked 1? Haha.


----------



## Dropette (May 31, 2014)

I have too 1 and 3. I prefer the naked 3 for colors, but i think more difficult to apply


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

I used the naked3 for my grandmothers funeral and it was perfect rosy eyeshadows just perfect for looking girly and sweet lol


----------



## saralyn (Jun 1, 2014)

Welp... I'm with pretty much everyone in this thread. Naked 3 is the most different of the three, and it's very flattering on my eyes! I love creating smokey eyes with this palette.


----------



## Dropette (Jun 6, 2014)

Today, make up with Naked 3 !


----------



## Maleficent (Jun 12, 2014)

I have the basics and if fufills all my needs. I'm bigger on neutral eyes


----------



## damagedmassacre (Jun 12, 2014)

After looking at all of them I own 1 I'll be purchasing 2 and 3 very soon


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 12, 2014)

Naked 1 is suited for  warm tones Naked 2 is suited for cool tones And Naked 3 is neutral/universal   However if you want to look for colors as opposed to tones, I'd recommend you follow this guide:  If you want smokey browns and a lot of mattes-- go for Naked 1 If you want sparkley and glam but wearable--go for Naked 2 And lastly if you want universal rosy shimmery colors, go for Naked 3  Hope I helped!


----------



## damagedmassacre (Jun 12, 2014)

Naked 3 is very pretty colors I love them I got one for my friend for Christmas and was like Omg i need one. But i believe all of them are great she says you should get the one that goes with your skin tone and rose tones are more her skin tone.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 13, 2014)

Naked 3 for me. I had Naked 2 and ending up returning it because it was just too cool toned for me. I like the colours in Naked 1 but just can't get past the packaging.


----------



## masucree (Jun 14, 2014)

I am trying so hard to make this decision at the moment, but I think Naked 1 will win out for me :3


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 15, 2014)

I love 1 and 3.  2 was always a total skip for me (NC44, NW43 "summer" color).


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

I have 2 and 3. Considering naked 1, but it's really similar to 2 so I'm not sure that I'll buy it. I think 2 is probably the most universally flattering of the three, and it has a great matte black in it plus a fantastic silver. It's my go-to palette for a traditional smokey eye. I also reach for 2 when I am doing a neutral eye and a bold lip. I don't think I could live without 2 but 3 really is my favorite. I reach for it the most.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 9, 2014)

Naked 2 is my favourite. Personally I think it's more neutral than 3 (which I skipped; also I think N3's colours are too similar, apart from the last two, which I'd like to see UD make permanent eventually). There are individual colours I like in Naked 1, along with one I have a love-hate relationship with (Sidecar!), but after a few years of owning that palette I've gone off it.


----------



## mlijeko (Jul 31, 2014)

I own all of them, but my personal favorite is definitley Naked 2. Although I love some rosy tones with my green eyes from time to time. Depends on the mood I'm in


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 9, 2014)

Out of the three, I definitely reach for 3 most. I like the other two a lot, but 3 just has the edge!


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 9, 2014)

This is one look with the naked 3. Not sure what colours haha. I always get compliments when wearing naked 3!


----------



## Babbie (Aug 11, 2014)

The rosy colors in 3 can't be beat :eyelove:


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 11, 2014)

i've got a warm undertone but the only naked palette that called to me was 2. warm browns/neutrals tend to make me look sickly and i'm not a fan of pinks so 3 was a natural pass for me. but i use 2 almost everyday and i could do endless looks with it (though lbr i really only do the same 2-3 coz i'm lazy in the mornings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Jexika Lyter (Aug 12, 2014)

naked 1, It's perfect with my skintone <3


----------



## makeupat40 (Aug 12, 2014)

Naked 1,  for my NC 42 skin.


----------



## NikkiPeeps (Aug 12, 2014)

I own all 3, and the original Naked Basics. When first got Naked 1, I used it all the time. It fit pretty nicely in my makeup bag for those days when I was running late for work and had to be at the mall at 8am to open my store. And I liked the results it gave, but it wasn't until Naked 2 came out that I was really blown away. I'm a big fan of cooler toned shadows anyway, and I would get so many compliments on the most basic of looks from using that palette. I think I probably used it almost everyday for about a year. Now, I'm more into my warmer MAC shades so its in the bottom of a drawer along with Naked 1 lol. But Naked 3, idk, it just never really grew on me. I've had to force myself to use it since it first came out.  I love rose toned neutrals and I was so looking forward to getting it, but it just sits on my vanity. Even though the colors look beautiful, I haven't found my go to look with it yet. But I haven't given up lol


----------



## angxstarr (Aug 12, 2014)

I own all three and I personally like the third one the most - it's probably because I'm really into the pinky mauve tones at the moment. Naked 1 does come in second place in my books!


----------



## MarBe (Aug 17, 2014)

diaanz said:


> Here in lies the crux of my dilemma.. I want 3, 1 and 2 in that order but the real decision is between 3 and 1. I love bronzey colours and own quite a few of them but mauve is also something I adore but I don't have many colours from that family. I am leaning towards 3, but I wasn't sure if it would flatter my skin tone.. That being said looks like I will most likely go with 3.. It's just too tempting


I'm having the same dilemma right now! But I think i'm gonna go for naked 3...


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 17, 2014)

lilybettie said:


> This is one look with the naked 3. Not sure what colours haha. I always get compliments when wearing naked 3!


  Love this look! Naked 3 is awesome. I use it a lot. It's hard to pick between 2 and 3 for me, since I love, love, love them both.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's a smokey eye with naked 2. I used the silver color, the black, and the lightest color on the browbone.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Aug 18, 2014)

i love naked 3!


----------



## sumsta13 (Aug 18, 2014)

I love all three but I have to say my Favourites are 1 and 3. I am a makeup artist and I find those two are so versatile and amazing got different skin tones and bridal looks. Love!


----------



## devsea (Aug 18, 2014)

My favorite for personal use is the 2 (Yes, I'm in the minority). However, I think applying makeup on others always works the best with the original. The warmer tones always seem to attract people the most.


----------



## jessx3lippies (Aug 18, 2014)

naked 1 all the way!


----------



## elena_623 (Aug 20, 2014)

i love 3! I have so many neutral colors this adds just the right amount of color to my daily makeup


----------



## kennybear (Aug 20, 2014)

I only have Naked 1, which I love (it's one of the few palettes I've hit pan on at least half the shades). But I really want Naked 3, since I love rosy toned shadows


----------



## je13h (Aug 21, 2014)

nothing beats the original. naked 1 for sure!


----------



## Micova (Aug 23, 2014)

I prefer the first one, I don't use than I imagine the third and the second I use to use with combination but no like main character


----------



## charlotteee92 (Aug 23, 2014)

I only have 1 and 2 and I think I still prefer naked 1. I'm not interested in Naked 3 at all because I don't really like pinky eyeshadows


----------



## neferten21 (Aug 24, 2014)

I absolutely love Naked 2. I am crazy pale and have odd undertones (thanks to crazy genetics!) so the colors for Naked 2 end up complimenting me the best. However, the Naked palette where I have hit the most pans is actually the Naked Basics 1. I get more compliments from strangers wearing that palette than any of the others. I am also a huge sucker for an all matte palette!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2014)

Naked 3 is my favorite. However, before Naked 3 came out I bought Naked 1 because I was told the colors in it best complement WOC.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2014)

makeupat40 said:


> Naked 1,  for my NC 42 skin.


  We are skin twins. I love Naked 1 too. I also fell in love with Naked 3 last Fall.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2014)

Babbie said:


> The rosy colors in 3 can't be beat


  Amen. Lol


----------



## bchow1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Naked 1 and 2 are used almost daily for me (NC30).  Sadly, the pink tones in Naked 3 don't work so well on my skin tone.


----------



## kdg96 (Aug 26, 2014)

Naked 3 for me! The rosy shades are beautiful.


----------



## Leah Vandenberg (Aug 27, 2014)

I used my naked 2 palette over all my other naked palettes just because the cooler tones suit me but i really do love the shadows in the naked 3 if you like pinky tones.


----------



## ZombieHolly (Aug 27, 2014)

Naked 2 and Naked Basics get the most use from me for sure.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 27, 2014)

Naked 1 will always be my favourite out of the 3! I find its the most versatile, also the naked basics is a great addition


----------



## AngelDavies (Aug 27, 2014)

I would say naked 1 is my most used but I do love the colors in the naked 3 but I just don't ever reach for it I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Britmakeup (Aug 28, 2014)

Naked 3 
  I have green eyes so this is perfect!
  & I love Naked basics for everyday makeup


----------



## Tra0522 (Aug 28, 2014)

Naked 3!!


----------



## shereebee (Aug 28, 2014)

I think Naked 3 is my favorite. The pink shades are really good for bringing out the green in my eyes.  But they're all nice and get lots love from me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 28, 2014)

Tra0522 said:


> Naked 3!!


  Yeah for Team Naked 3. :nanas:


----------



## BeagleLexie (Aug 28, 2014)

Naked 3 was the one to catch my eye (and my first Naked palette purchase I might add...!)


----------



## jbrown99 (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm still loving my Naked 1 palette and really enjoy the first Naked Basics. I hopped on the bandwagon and purchased the Naked 3 but haven't used it yet because I'm still using my Lorac Unzipped palette.


----------



## morenomua (Sep 4, 2014)

Naked 3! I felt like the only shade I used in Naked 1 was half-baked and every other color was so similar to things I already had. But Naked 3 :eyelove: I absolutely adore


----------



## GinghamDot (Sep 4, 2014)

Naked2 Basics. Is that answer a cheat since it's none of the listed options? It's just so darned pretty...


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 4, 2014)

morenomua said:


> Naked 3! I felt like the only shade I used in Naked 1 was half-baked and every other color was so similar to things I already had. But Naked 3 :eyelove: I absolutely adore


  :true:


----------



## flavinhaalonso (Sep 4, 2014)

NAKED 2


----------



## Elmored22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Love 2 but I want to try 3


----------



## cherricandy (Sep 5, 2014)

Naked2 is my fav


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 5, 2014)

I have Naked 1 and 3 and I love them both. I may try to get Naked 2.


----------



## sashmac (Sep 7, 2014)

I love the shades in 3 the best, but I find myself reaching for 1 the most because of Sin- its my all time favorite eyeshadow!


----------



## Blossomes (Sep 7, 2014)

Naked 2, I basically use it every day!


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Sep 7, 2014)

i love naked 3. it pairs perfectly with any color eye!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2014)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> i love naked 3. it pairs perfectly with any color eye!


  I agree.


----------



## Bmorelyketip (Sep 7, 2014)

I have Naked 1 and I skipped over Naked 2. I really want Naked 3, but I unfortunately live in a country where urban decay isn't sold! We're getting a sephora (with US pricing) at the end of the year and I am hoping it will have Urban Decay Products.


----------



## NothingRhymes (Sep 8, 2014)

3 is my favourite, definitely the most flattering on me.


----------



## aaliyah62 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have naked 1 & 2, I love them but I prefer the one because warm tones suit me more.


----------



## kkaarrii (Sep 9, 2014)

Naked 3 is my *FAVORITE*! loooove it


----------



## pocketmouse (Sep 10, 2014)

i've just recently started getting v into urban decay, so sorry i'm so excited to talk about this lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i've had the original naked palette for a long time & i always felt like it was a super necessary staple in anyone's collection, and i still do, but recently i've gotten the naked 3 palette and the rose shades are very flattering on me & i'm really quite in love with this palette, i think on my skintone (nw 15 ish) the naked 3 palette definitely looks better, if you have a store near you i'd definitely go in and swatch the shadows & see what works best with your undertones/your personal preferences about what looks good on you. and i don't know if you're getting any other palettes anytime soon but another thing to consider, the rose hues in the naked 3 are ultra flattering when paired with the electric palette (recent purchase - SO worth it, even if you're not totally comfortable with bright shadows, paired with the naked 3 it can be totally subtle and wearable but with that pop of color that keeps things interesting, plus i think the electric palette would look flattering on light, dark, warm, cool, any type of coloring. i did a neutral look with dust, limit, and buzz, then used urban & jilted blended out as a sortof gradient on the top lashline, like an eyeliner, and used chaos and freak on the bottom lashline, SO cute) if you don't plan on getting the electric palette (even tho it's so so worth it!) i would think about the colors & palette that you already have, and think about which tones would be most flattering with those colors!! hope this helps!




  naked 3 & electric palette ~ try to ignore the super sloppy nails, i had just painted them & cleaned them up after taking a bunch of selfies :/


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Sep 10, 2014)

Naked 3 all the way. I've used my Naked 1 palette maybe 5 times. I reach for my Naked 3 palette a minimum of 2 times a week.


----------



## ouertatani (Sep 11, 2014)

Nakd 2 all the way!


----------



## ouertatani (Sep 11, 2014)

I have completely destroyed my naked 3 though


----------



## Alexxxflt (Sep 15, 2014)

I bought the Naked 1, because it's simply genius and it really kickstarted the whole naked palette frenzy/trend, I skipped the Naked 2 because the undertone were not appealing to me and I got the 3rd one, because I wanted nudes with a pink undertone and it's SOOOO perfect for that.

  I love those 2 palettes, although for me UD will always be the brand with bright colors...my first Vice palette and the Electric Shadow one are my favourites ones, even if I don't use them that much (neon make up is kinda frowned upon in the work place)


----------



## Ilovemakeupoker (Sep 15, 2014)

I really like the 1. I would have to try the 3.


----------



## mimapapillon (Sep 15, 2014)

the 3 are fabulous but i think that the first is the "base" !


----------



## nicollecake (Sep 16, 2014)

I love the three.  I think that if you can afford it get all because together they are amazing.  If I had a gun to my head I would def choose the 2.  I'm a fan of the warm colors, but I like the 2 and I feel there are more looks I can do.  Also I found that it is super important to have a matte black in a palette.


----------



## Jessylovesglow (Sep 17, 2014)

I have them all but my favorite is the 3


----------



## rachelizabethx (Sep 17, 2014)

I love Naked 3 but I feel like if eyeshadow isn't your expert area (like me) then it just gives you a 'sore eyes' look.. deciding which of the other two to purchase next.


----------



## My-perfume (Sep 21, 2014)

My favorite is the 3 but i love all of them.
  I used this palettes everyday


----------



## foreverlippie (Sep 29, 2014)

I have the Naked 1 and Naked 3 but, my mom owns the Naked 2. I have used all three but, I love the Naked 3 the most. It's a wonderful display of eyeshadows.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 29, 2014)

foreverlippie said:


> I have the Naked 1 and Naked 3 but, my mom owns the Naked 2. I have used all three but, I love the Naked 3 the most. It's a wonderful display of eyeshadows.


  I love Naked 3 as well. I love the beautiful selection of colors.


----------



## pursejunky (Sep 29, 2014)

I love the first one..


----------



## HambreSensorial (Sep 29, 2014)

For me, Naked 1. Believe it or not, I think many of the shades in Naked 3 are more or less dupable with the Naked 1, they are less rosy, but similar as a whole. The big difference for me are Limit and Nooner. I think it depends on the type of shadow one wants, but the Naked 1 is more neutral/earth-toned so for having just one I'll choose that. Also I bought my Naked 1 years ago and find the quality of the Naked 3 to be slightly worse, but that may be the case with a Naked 1 bought today, I don't know.


----------



## LvDelightful (Sep 29, 2014)

Good old classic Naked 1 for me and 2 for a close second


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

Naked 1


----------



## sparkles69 (Oct 1, 2014)

naked 3 for sure, love the pink tones!


----------



## CarlaSouza (Oct 17, 2014)

I own all of three and while the original is my favorite I hardly ever reach for them. My go to palette has been the Naked Basics


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Oct 23, 2014)

Naked 1 is definitely my favorite.  I have all 3, but the other two tend to stay in my drawer.  I've only used either of them maybe... 3 or 4 times?  I'm fair and cool toned, so you'd think I'd go for 2 but the taupes just don't compliment my skintone.  They make me look tired.

  I do love my Naked Basics though, too.


----------



## shay1988 (Nov 10, 2014)

I own all three, but naked 1 is my favorite


----------



## spitfire (Nov 12, 2014)

I am cool toned and I own the Naked 2 and 3 and I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  But still my go-to palette is definitely the Naked Basics, it's gorgeous


----------



## bonvivant (Jan 22, 2015)

I have all of them besides both of the Basics and I have to say my fave is Naked1


----------



## ChirpyTogether (Jan 23, 2015)

I own both 1 & 2 but I'm so tempted to get #3 because even though the initial reviews were mixed but trend seems to be leaning towards rosey shades/undertones. But so far #1 is my fav! it's the most flattering with my olive/golden complexion & brown eyes


----------



## CCKK (Jan 24, 2015)

Loved 2 and 3. Was told that 2 was the big seller. Tried all 3 and the Basics palette and 1 is the winner-crazy! I have about 6 ud palettes plus I just bought the Vice LD palette. Question...is it better to go with the Naked on the run palette or should I just get #1.  Now, I own NO Naked palettes


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 25, 2015)

CCKK said:


> Loved 2 and 3. Was told that 2 was the big seller.


  That's interesting. I'd have thought 1 would've been a bigger seller. Hrm.  





> Tried all 3 and the Basics palette and 1 is the winner-crazy! I have about 6 ud palettes plus I just bought the Vice LD palette. Question...is it better to go with the Naked on the run palette or should I just get #1.  Now, I own NO Naked palettes


  Depends. Which one do you think you'd get the most use out of? Which one are you drawn to more?


----------



## CCKK (Jan 25, 2015)

shellygrrl I am drawn to all of them!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 25, 2015)

And which one do you think you'd use more?


----------



## BabyNurse (Jan 26, 2015)

Choosing a favorite Naked is like telling a parent to choose their favorite child! That being said, Naked 1 will always be my #1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It complements my NC25 skintone the best and there is significantly less fall out in comparison to what I get when using the Naked 3.


----------



## CCKK (Jan 26, 2015)

shellygrrl and BabyNurse Thank you for the advice and for your comments. This is part of the reason I love being a member of Spektra website.  REAL advice and TRUE comments


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 29, 2015)

I have all 3 and could do without Naked 3- too pinky for me! Though I do like the darker shades in it. I use bith N1&2, but N2 had the edge since it seems to suit my cool skintone more than N1


----------



## thebluefairy (Feb 26, 2015)

A toss up between 2 and 3, the first one is too "muddy" on me. Just putting it out there I wish one of them had Roach in it, I really want that shade but will wait til its released in another palette...probably


----------



## odditoria (Mar 5, 2015)

This is a difficult question because I love them all, they all have their unique qualities. I love the Naked palettes. I think my favorite is Naked 3, it's the "goth girls" work safe palette. Naked 1 is just a staple, and I can't get over the beautiful taupes in 2.


----------



## javadoo (Mar 7, 2015)

I own all 3 but if I had to choose just one it would be Naked 1, then 2 followed by Naked 3 last.


----------



## stacibanks (Mar 29, 2015)

Naked 1 half baked e/s is the truth! Those two matte beige and brown shades also have a dip in them two. That my go to when I'm running late


----------



## lovea (Mar 30, 2015)

I like naked 2 but I'm cool toned. Naked 3 is real pretty though


----------



## Casey Ann (Apr 6, 2015)

Naked 2 is my favorite followed by Naked 3 (I don't own Naked 1 since I didn't love the colors). 

  I love Naked 2 since I prefer golds & neutrals.


----------



## Hisaehime (Apr 28, 2015)

I love Naked 3 because it is my first palette (which was offered by my boyfriend haha! thanks darling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 28, 2015)

Hisaehime said:


> I love Naked 3 because it is my first palette (which was offered by my boyfriend haha! thanks darling  )


  Lucky you. I had to buy mine on my own.


----------



## whatagem (May 3, 2015)

I actually find the Basic's the most easy to use everyday, I don't think I'd get value for money with the full sized versions as I get stuck in a rut with shadows so quickly!


----------

